
A safe place to stay during these uncertain times - taken_username
https://www.sonder.com/extendedstay
======
taken_username
If you know someone who needs temporary housing, a person in need of
alternative private workspace, or a traveler that requires last-minute
accommodations, please let them know Sonder is here to help. We have clean,
safe spaces available in over 30 cities.

